# Can you get engaed living in your parents house?



## Iloveithere (10 mo ago)

I'm going to propose to myself because no one else might propose to me. I'm 32 years old.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

32 and still living with mom and dad? Why?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Living in your parents' house at 32 may be preventing proposals. To me, if I were a 30 something year-old, I wouldn't propose to anyone who was 32 living in her parents' house.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tested_by_stress said:


> 32 and still living with mom and dad? Why?


Cause the Hot Pockets are excellent? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Iloveithere said:


> I'm going to propose to myself because no one else might propose to me. I'm 32 years old.


Will you accept?
I’m curious about the consummation of that union. Well, maybe I’m not, forget it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Tested_by_stress said:


> 32 and still living with mom and dad? Why?


Because he loves it there.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Every time I make love to me I fall in love with myself all over again ♥ 👋🍆 💦💦💦


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I read an article years ago about a woman in the UK who proposed to herself so she could have a lavish bridal shower and a fancy hen do in Portugal and an over-the-top wedding. Sounded very odd to me but you won’t be the first.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

what are your honeymoon plans?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Yeah, I read an article years ago about a woman in the UK who proposed to herself so she could have a lavish bridal shower and a fancy hen do in Portugal and an over-the-top wedding. Sounded very odd to me but you won’t be the first.


I read something similar but then she divorced herself. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Works said:


> I read something similar but then she divorced herself. 🤷‍♂️


Didn’t work out, I guess.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tested_by_stress said:


> what are your honeymoon plans?


I would guess the cute couple is going to stay shacked up with mom until they can save enough for a nice getaway.

When I proposed to my wife, I kinda had to work up the nerve.
I wonder if it’s the same way proposing to one’s self.

What if you say no? Oops…better not be on the big screen if that happens!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Yeah, I read an article years ago about a woman in the UK who proposed to herself so she could have a lavish bridal shower and a fancy hen do in Portugal and an over-the-top wedding. Sounded very odd to me but you won’t be the first.


It seems odd that anyone would actually go along with it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> It seems odd that anyone would actually go along with it.


There’s a dude being celebrated for stealing a place in NCAA swimming from a girl who’s devoted her life to swimming. He’s only racing “as a woman” because he couldn’t win as a man, and the whole world is going along with it and calling it “brave.”

We are told that children need to be taught how to have sex in kindergarten. That faithfulness in marriage is for provincial idiots. That hard work and responsibility are character flaws. That inflation is good because it will force people to eat bugs. Nothing surprises me any more.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> It seems odd that anyone would actually go along with it.


Didn't that girl from the Harry Potter movies do the same thing?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s a dude being celebrated for stealing a place in the NCAA swimming chances from a girl who’s devoted her life to swimming. He’s only racing “as a woman” because he couldn’t win as a man, and the whole world is going along with it and calling it “brave.”
> 
> We are told that children need to be taught how to have sex in kindergarten. That faithfulness in marriage is for provincial idiots. That hard work and responsibility are character flaws. That inflation is good because it will force people to eat bugs. Nothing surprises me any more.


The West is truly dead.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I once proposed and got married to myself. It was tough as I constantly thought about other women. I eventually cheated on myself and met my now wife. I had to one day sit down with myself and say I am sorry, but I fell in love with someone else and I am leaving you...... Fortunately, I got everything in the divorce 🤣

That bastard actually wanted spousal support!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s a dude being celebrated for stealing a place in NCAA swimming from a girl who’s devoted her life to swimming. He’s only racing “as a woman” because he couldn’t win as a man, and the whole world is going along with it and calling it “brave.”
> 
> We are told that children need to be taught how to have sex in kindergarten. That faithfulness in marriage is for provincial idiots. That hard work and responsibility are character flaws. That inflation is good because it will force people to eat bugs. Nothing surprises me any more.


I saw the story about that. All I can say is that I can't say what I really want to out of fear of being banned 

But, the second place trophy in this case was actually first place winner 😆


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I once proposed and got married to myself. It was tough as I constantly thought about other women. I eventually cheated on myself and met my now wife. I had to one day sit down with myself and say I am sorry, but I fell in love with someone else and I am leaving you...... Fortunately, I got everything in the divorce 🤣
> 
> That bastard actually wanted spousal support!


You should have gone with an open marriage. Then you could still be with yourself and your wife. And anyone else you want!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You should have gone with an open marriage. Then you could still be with yourself and your wife. And anyone else you want!


Sometimes I really dislike you! 😛 ..... So maybe an open marriage can work 😂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s a dude being celebrated for stealing a place in NCAA swimming from a girl who’s devoted her life to swimming. He’s only racing “as a woman” because he couldn’t win as a man, and the whole world is going along with it and calling it “brave.”
> 
> We are told that children need to be taught how to have sex in kindergarten. That faithfulness in marriage is for provincial idiots. That hard work and responsibility are character flaws. That inflation is good because it will force people to eat bugs. Nothing surprises me any more.


I believe that girl/guy is 6ft 3 and has massive hands and feet as well. I mean how can that be fair?


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

Please make sure to leave a sock out on the doorknob every so often


----------



## Iloveithere (10 mo ago)

Tested_by_stress said:


> 32 and still living with mom and dad? Why?


This is not what this question is about.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

Iloveithere said:


> This is not what this question is about.


What is the question about?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Cause the Hot Pockets are excellent? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Hmm...my bf still goes to his parents to eat sometimes.

But then he goes him to HIS place.

I fully expect that after my boys are on their own they'll still come around to eat, then go home 😀


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Iloveithere said:


> This is not what this question is about.


It's part of the responses. How come still at home?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Why on earth do you still life with mommy and daddy at 32?!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

thunderchad said:


> Why on earth do you still life with mommy and daddy at 32?!


It's what they are being taught. It's the new normal


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> It's what they are being taught. It's the new normal


That's just so sad though.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's just so sad though.


It is. We are teaching people to be helpless.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Iloveithere said:


> This is not what this question is about.


It might very well be. Especially if your parents have any say in your social life still, including but not limited to, curfews


----------

